# Favorite Death Metal Drummers?



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 9, 2010)

List some of your favorites

For me Spawn of Possesions drummer takes the cake, he doesn't blast 24/7 and has quite a bit of taste in comparison to other guys that just blast all the time.




Another favorite of mine is Gorguts old drummer



He just wins at being fucking crazy.


----------



## TruthDose (Jun 9, 2010)

Inferno, from Behemoth.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jun 9, 2010)

This is actually kinda easy and yet difficult to do, I'll list my favs in no particular order:

Gene Hoglan (Death, Strapping Young Lad... come on it's Gene Fucking Hoglan!)
George Kolias (Nile)
Flo Mournier (Cryptopsy)
Derek Roddy (Hate Eternal)
Marco Pitruzzella (Braindrill, I Came To Hate, Vornagar)
KC Howard (Odious Mortem, Decrepit Birth)
Eric Park (Devourment)
Dobber Beverly (Sect Of Execration, Braced For Nails, Ingurgitate, Viral Load)

I know there's tons more that I'm forgetting right now but hopefully more people will post them.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jun 9, 2010)

Gene Hoglan.


----------



## Vairocarnal (Jun 9, 2010)

Scott Ellis - ex Warface
George Kollias - Nile
Flo Mournier - Cryptopsy
Gene Hoglan - nuff said
Pete Sandoval - Morbid Angel
Chris Hall - Unspeakable Things
Lyle Cooper - The Faceless
Last but not least - Dave Suzuki/Tim Yeung - Vital Remains

I know there's more but that's off the top of my head.


----------



## natspotats (Jun 9, 2010)

the drummer for Suffocation, George Kollias, Lyle Cooper


----------



## SerratedSkies (Jun 9, 2010)

Flo Monier (Cryptopsy) Duh.
Inferno (Behemoth) So fast. So consistant.
Andrew Filardo (Serrated Skies) He listens to my commands.
George Kolias (Nile) He's a beast.
Hans Grossman (ex-Necrophagist) He made Epitaph niceeee.


----------



## Acatalepsy (Jun 9, 2010)

Mike Smith - Suffocation
Scott Ellis - Warface, To violently vomit (Disgorge minus Ricky)
Sean Reinhart - Cynic, Death
Lyle Cooper - Abhorrent (don't like his work in the Faceless)
Jamie Saint Merat -Ulcerate
Lille Gruber- Defeated Sanity
Ricky Myers - Disgorge, Sarcolytic
Steve MacDonald (RIP) - Gorguts

good thread


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 9, 2010)

Can't believe I forgot about Hoglan, he's in so many great bands


----------



## tbird11 (Jun 9, 2010)

Vitek (RIP) - Decapitated
Dave Haley - Psycroptic


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Jun 9, 2010)

tim yeung (when he was in decrepit..)
the dude from devourment


----------



## TruthDose (Jun 10, 2010)

Man, I forgot how drummers I like. I can't pick out more than two that I dislike on this thread...


----------



## -One- (Jun 10, 2010)

Brette Ciamarra from Belie My Burial definitely takes the cake, for me, anyway.
They may be deathcore, but he's goddamn good. His playing on the song most people know, _Finish Him_, with their original vocalist, when they were more -core than death, was SUPER sloppy, especially the kicks, but his technique is SO much better now, if you go listen to their EP, his kicks are flawless, especially in comparison.
Ryan Parrish of Darkest Hour also comes to mind, his work with cymbals and the snare may not be super creative, but he's definitely got skill with the double bass.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 10, 2010)

^ Death metal, not core


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 10, 2010)

dave lombardo


----------



## sevenstringj (Jun 10, 2010)

John Merryman of Cephalic Carnage



Makes it look so damn easy, too.


----------



## Acatalepsy (Jun 10, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> ^ Death metal, not core


----------



## -One- (Jun 10, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> ^ Death metal, not core


At least Darkest Hour was in the same post =P


----------



## Acatalepsy (Jun 10, 2010)

Also: 

Romain Goulon- Disavowed, Necrophagist
Pete Sandoval- Morbid Angel


----------



## Daiephir (Jun 10, 2010)

TruthDose said:


> Inferno, from Behemoth.



QFT!! 
I'd also ad George from Nile, the man can't possibly be human


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 10, 2010)

Andy C, the original drummer from Wormed.


----------



## S-O (Jun 11, 2010)

Acatalepsy said:


> Pete Sandoval- Morbid Angel



On top of all the dummers already mentioned, this man ought to be thanked, bringing blasts and tempo together XD


----------



## failshredder (Jun 11, 2010)

Vitek.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 11, 2010)

sevenstringj said:


> John Merryman of Cephalic Carnage
> 
> 
> 
> Makes it look so damn easy, too.




Great shout.

My favourite death metal drummers are Jon Longstreth, Flo Mounier and Mario Duplantier.


----------



## Chumple Spuzz (Jun 13, 2010)

lyle cooper and jon merryman are probably my two favorites.
alex rudinger, more up and coming, is also very good.


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 13, 2010)

Acatalepsy said:


> Pete Sandoval- Morbid Angel



Took way too many fuckin posts til he was mentioned, what's wrong with you people!? The guy IS death metal drumming, I salute you sir!

Inferno from Behemoth is beast,
HellHammer (Dimmu, Immortal)
Vitek


----------



## ZachTheRipper (Jun 13, 2010)

Alexandre Pelletier of Despised Icon, holy shit.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 14, 2010)

Mattayus said:


> Took way too many fuckin posts til he was mentioned, what's wrong with you people!? The guy IS death metal drumming, I salute you sir!
> 
> Inferno from Behemoth is beast,
> HellHammer (Dimmu, Immortal)
> Vitek



Nicholas Barker


----------



## eric86 (Jun 14, 2010)

Tomas Haake of meshuggah, Even if you dont consider meshuggah death metal..
The guy fucking rips. 
Most of my other fav's have been said-

Flo Mournier
George Kolias
Mike Smith
Hellhammer
Pete Sandoval
Vitek
Inferno
Dave Haley- go the Aussie
Tim Yeung
Derek Roddy
and..

Buddy Rich


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 14, 2010)

a chick playin a kxk - laura christine is one of their artists. you gotta check out this vid of her and the ex-warface drummer scott ellis.


----------



## FWB (Jun 14, 2010)

George Kolias


----------



## Basement (Jun 15, 2010)

I do agree with ALL The drummers above,but I'll add my 2 Cents(Taxed of course,,IRS Is gotta get their share)
The Drummer from Gorguts YES!! (R.I.P.)
And the two Drummers who started Blast beats KEN OWEN and Mick Harris! Without these guys we would be still awwing over that Blas Dude from Slaughter!!


----------



## YellowMustard (Jun 15, 2010)

tbird11 said:


> Vitek (RIP) - Decapitated



This.


----------



## Necris (Jun 15, 2010)

In no order
Jamie Saint Merat - Ulcerate
Steve MacDonald - Gorguts
Dennis Röndum - Spawn of Possession


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 15, 2010)

ZachTheRipper said:


> Alexandre Pelletier of Despised Icon, holy shit.



Fuckin ay man, and thank FUCK they've split up. Maybe now he can do something where his sickeningly tight drumming won't be overshadowed by a fad-y image-driven band

EDIT: Also, how dare I have forgotten...

Mario Duplantier (Gojira)



4:47 = Unbearably inhuman footwork. Love this guy to death!


----------



## ZachTheRipper (Jun 15, 2010)

Mattayus said:


> Fuckin ay man, and thank FUCK they've split up. Maybe now he can do something where his sickeningly tight drumming won't be overshadowed by a fad-y image-driven band


 I mostly just like to watch his youtube videos to be quite honest.


----------



## Awfulwaffle (Jun 16, 2010)

I can't believe nobody's said it yet. Trey Williams, Mike Cabela, Duane Timlin. Goddamn, Dying Fetus had a lot of sick drummers


----------



## Thep (Jun 16, 2010)

Tim Yeung...because he's Asian.


----------



## eric86 (Jun 16, 2010)

Necris said:


> In no order
> Jamie Saint Merat - Ulcerate
> Steve MacDonald - Gorguts
> Dennis Röndum - Spawn of Possession


 


Gotta agree with the ulcerate drummer. My band supported these guys when they toured australia a few months back, and he is fucking incredible! So is the rest of the band for that matter.


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 16, 2010)

ZachTheRipper said:


> I mostly just like to watch his youtube videos to be quite honest.



Same here man, he really is outstanding, and I'm just glad he's getting recognised now. Fingers crossed he goes on to have a great career!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jun 16, 2010)

Shannon Lucas from TBDM


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 16, 2010)

Dave Haley is top class.

I've had the pleasure to watch Shannon Lucas from behind the kit when I played with them in 2007 and he blew me away, truly inspiring.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jun 16, 2010)

Richard Christy
Gene Hoglan
George Kollias
Pete Sandoval


----------



## DiezelRiggs (Jun 16, 2010)

All my favorite drummers have been mentioned already so I am just going to throw in a few awesome drummers that haven't been mentioned yet, Dave Haley from Psycroptic. Nick Pierce, Rolf "Stuka" Pilve (Miseration, Solution .45.) Romain Goulon from Necrophagist, Hannes Zimmer ex Necrophagist, Obscura. John Merryman from Cephalic Carnage, and even though Periphery isn't deathmetal, I got to hand it to Matt Helpern, he's a fuckin beast and he has a rad blastbeat.

And.... I just realized Dave Haley was already mentioned by Eric86, so yea, that dude is rad.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 16, 2010)

DiezelRiggs said:


> Hannes Zimmer ex Necrophagist, Obscura. John Merryman from Cephalic Carnage.
> And.... I just realized Dave Haley was already mentioned by Eric86, so yea, that dude is rad.



You mean Hans Grossmann dude, Hans Zimmer is a film score composer.

I also mentioned Dave Haley in my above post.

John Merryman has already been mentioned also.


----------



## DiezelRiggs (Jun 16, 2010)

You know, I just realized I did that. I have been talking about Hans Zimmer all week, that's why I did that. Total accident. Lol. Wow. I just realized now that you also mentioned Dave Haley and John had already been mentioned. Apologies. Also *Hannes* doesn't spell his name the way you worded it above, I used to do this, but after being to the Necrophagist site soo many times I finally realized I was spelling his name wrong too. People used to argue with me about the way his name was spelt, childish I know but his page also displays his name written the way I had put it above.

Also, nice to meet you!  I am new here and I like your taste in drummers and music.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 16, 2010)

No need to apologise my man, nice to meet you too


----------



## Might-is-Right (Jun 16, 2010)

All the guys mentioned are stellar, so many great drummers in the scene right now. To me the guys that really stand out are George Kollias and Inferno from Behemoth. In addition to being brutal both those guys add a different dimension to there respective bands.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 16, 2010)

Lyn Jeffs from Ingested is one of the best death metal drummers I've ever seen.

He is flawlessly powerful and tight live, so tight it hurts! An uber nice guy too 

Ignore the fact that the drums are triggered to fuck on this video, he plays it all flawlessly.


----------



## Acatalepsy (Jun 16, 2010)

^ He's a good drummer, but as you say, his drum sound is awful. Not too pushed on the overall production Ingested go for tbh.


----------



## Steve08 (Jun 17, 2010)

Definitely Gene Hoglan, Derek Roddy, Marco Minnemann (played for Necrophagist... so I suppose he counts?), Hannes Grossmann, Nick Pearce, Richard Christy... creativity always tops blasting followed by tom rolls at 265 bpm IMO.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 18, 2010)

Acatalepsy said:


> Pete Sandoval- Morbid Angel



This song made him my favorite.


----------



## BlackWidowESP (Jul 11, 2010)

Dan Wilding - Aborted
Samus - Abigail Williams
Shannon Lucas - The Black Dahlia Murder
John Merryman - Cephalic Carnage 
Gene Hoglan - Death 
Lyle Cooper -The Faceless

And even though he's totally not death metal, one of my favorite drummers is Abe Cunningham of the Deftones.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jul 12, 2010)

Shannon Lucas from TBDM


----------



## Chiba666 (Jul 12, 2010)

Tyrm - Emperor/Zyklon.


----------

